# useful books?



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone found any useful matter-of-fact books about the thyroid & thyroid conditions? I'm not talking about someone trying to convince you to try this or that because of whatever reason. I mean like text book style books or physician reference books...something like that.

I went to chegg.com (book rental site) and searched for thyroid, and a lot of different books came up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't answer re: professional texts because I don't read medical books; just journal articles. The thing (for me) with text book type print materials is that they are not always the most up to date; many times they issue a "new edition" with no new material, just a new introduction.

My favorite layperson's book is:

The Cleveland Clinic Guide to Thyroid Disorders

http://www.amazon.com/Cleveland-Cli...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1280255079&sr=8-1

Balanced, well-written, and with authority.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Where do you find the journal articles you read? I thought about that too...

The Cleveland Clinic is a reputable source, I would think, so I will look into it. Doesn't have to be text book material, just something *like* that...something that doesn't try to sway the reader with a hidden agenda or "miracle cure" type of thing, or somebody trying a "get rich quick" scheme lol


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The Thyroid Solution by Ridah Arem

This book talks about all thyroid disorders and a few chapters described my situation to a tee - before my TT.

I guess I need to take it out and see what his thoughts are about replacement after a TT.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Mememe,

I am a librarian so I actually have a search alert set up to email me any new full-text articles that are published with the word "thyroid" in the title.

If you have a library card and have access to EBSCO databases through your local library, I can tell you how you can set up an alert. It is a pretty cool way to stay up to date. Message me and let me know what library system you are member of and I can let you know if you have EBSCO databases or not.

I get a summary once a week of new journal articles. Maybe I should start a thread and post them here?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I went the the library today and they showed me how to get on EBSCO host but she didn't know how to set up alerts. I also checked out a couple of thyroid books which seem good and informative, although I've only just scanned over a few chapters in each. I can't remember the titles at the moment.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

If you have access to EBSCO Host, take a look at the Academic Search Premier database. Access it (from home you probably need your library card number and a PIN or something), and do an advanced search for the following:

Title keyword = thyroid
Restrict the search to full-text articles
Restrict the search to 2010 only (when 2011 rolls around you'll have to go in a change this)

At some point, you'll need to login to EBSCO. To do this, you'll need to make a free account.

Once you make your account, you click on alerts. You then create an alert from the search you just did (see above). You can then save your search as an alert (not a search).

Your search results will be emailed to you.

Try and then holler if you need more help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I can't answer re: professional texts because I don't read medical books; just journal articles. The thing (for me) with text book type print materials is that they are not always the most up to date; many times they issue a "new edition" with no new material, just a new introduction.
> 
> My favorite layperson's book is:
> 
> ...


My surgeon was trained at the Cleveland clinic for thyroid removal - she is the bomb when it comes to minimally invasive! The more I hear about the Cleveland clinic the more I may begin searching out doctors that trained there.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> If you have access to EBSCO Host, take a look at the Academic Search Premier database. Access it (from home you probably need your library card number and a PIN or something), and do an advanced search for the following:
> 
> Title keyword = thyroid
> Restrict the search to full-text articles
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing! I was able to log on without a problem from my home pc. I'm reading results online now and I think I set up alerts correctly.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Excellent - I'm glad you were able to set it up! I love having the article summaries emailed to me; it makes it so easy to keep up.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> I can't answer re: professional texts because I don't read medical books; just journal articles. The thing (for me) with text book type print materials is that they are not always the most up to date; many times they issue a "new edition" with no new material, just a new introduction.
> 
> My favorite layperson's book is:
> 
> ...


I got that book, and it is good. I haven't read it all yet, but it is easy to follow and understand-none of that complicated medical jargon!lol Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope it is useful to you - it answered a lot of my questions when I was first diagnosed. I found the author especially balanced on the "natural v. synthetic" and supplemental T3 issues.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> My surgeon was trained at the Cleveland clinic for thyroid removal - she is the bomb when it comes to minimally invasive! The more I hear about the Cleveland clinic the more I may begin searching out doctors that trained there.


http://health.usnews.com/best-hospitals/rankings/diabetes-and-endocrine-disorders

Cleveland Clinic is rated #6 for Diabetes and Endocrinology care by US News.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Heidi,

Thanks for the instructions for setting up alerts on the system. Maybe one of the moderators ill give your post with the instuctions a permanent folder so that all can refer to it.


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

I recommend the same one as lovlkn,_ The Thyroid Solution._ It's my first one I've actually purchased, and it does alot of reference to mood:thyroid, but I found it extremely informative. Kind of all over the place, but a wonderful resource. Wordy though, not a reference, which is what the original poster might have been more aiming for.... Good luck!! hugs6


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Heidi> I finally got the alerts set up (I think lol) Thanks for your help.

***
I will have to check out the thyroid solution book. The two I checked out at the library are The Complete Thyroid Book-Ain & Rosenthal, and Your Thyroid (A Home Reference)-Wood, Cooper, Ridgway. I have not read any of these, I have only scanned over the first few chapters, so I can't really give an opinion. The Cleveland Clinic book though, I've almost finished reading, and I really like it so far.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so happy that you got the alerts set up!

Ain and Rosenthal are very conservative in their treatment approach (they are also married to each other). They do not believe in the use of T3 at all except when going off T4 to prepare for a thyroid scan, and if I remember correctly, they do not believe in the use of dessicated thyroid. Arem who wrote the Thyroid Solution is the exact opposite end of the spectrum; he opines the use of T3 in the form of Cytomel for not only thyroid disease but for mood disorders.

Wow, polar opposite approaches! The Cleveland Clinic book falls right in between


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> The Thyroid Solution by Ridah Arem


Just ordered this off Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I just had an idea...for whoever is interested, we could do a book exchange through the mail. When we're finished with the book would return it to the original owner. I only have one book for now, but that's all one would need really. I only thought of this moments ago, what do the rest of you think? Good idea, bad idea? I suppose it's worth looking into, anyway. I don't know how much it would be to send a book though...


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Good idea, except I don't buy books  I only get them from the library.


----------

